# Texas Trout



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm selling my truck today (silly to have 3 vehicles when my wife almost never drives anyways and we have some bills we could finish paying off), so I took my truck for one last night of fishing the jetty last night here in S. Tex. Started out just like every other night fishing on the end of the jetty... LONG walk and an achy ankle. We caughta fewdifferentspecies: quite a few manrgove snapper, slightly overslot redfish, trout, barred grunt, huge pinfish. It was a fairly fun evening. More than anything, I just wanted to fish one last night at a jetty I might not be able to fish much anymore since I'm giving up my 4wd. The highlight of the night was this 27" trout. Didn't weigh her, but dang was she fat.










We also caught 2 of these little guys. A friend looked at the pictures and called it a "barred grunt." New to me. very cool fish with snapperish mouth/teeth and the body shape kinda like most juvy groupers. (both safely released of course).


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

Nice trout Wil! what did it eat?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

A big, freelined shrimp


----------

